# Ersatz für bash

## Keruskerfuerst

Gibt es einen Ersatz für die Bash, der besser funktioniert?

----------

## Anarcho

Was bedeutet in deinen Augen "besser funktioniert"?

Alternativen: "ls /usr/portage/app-shells/"

----------

## smg

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Gibt es einen Ersatz für die Bash, der besser funktioniert?

 

Es gibt andere Shells, das ist klar. Aber was stört dich konkret an Bash?

----------

## oscarwild

```
ls /usr/portage/app-shells/
```

----------

## Silicoid

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ls /usr/portage/app-shells/
> ```
> ...

 

Besser gleich über emerge suchen. Dann bekommt man gleich ne Beschreibung:

```
emerge -s @app-shells
```

----------

## tazinblack

Klar,

klassisch sind da die ksh und die csh zu nennen. Die ksh ist stable im portagetree. Die csh ist nur in der enhanced Version tcsh stable.

Ich arbeite neben der bash noch mit der ksh, aber nur da diese native auf AIX ist. Die csh mag ich dagegen gar nicht.

Wenn man abwechselnd viele unterschiedlichen Shells verwendet, kommt man aber eher durcheinander.

Zumindest ist das bei mir so und mit der Zeit hab ich mir eine Syntax angewöhnt, die recht gut mit beiden läuft. 

Wieso magst Du die bash nicht ? Ich finde das die bash eigentlich eine der komfortabelsten shells ist.

----------

## xraver

Ich möchte hier mal die zsh erwähnen.

Diese lässt sich super anpassen und bietet ne Menge Features.

Aber da man auf fast allen Linux-Systemen die bash vorfindet, benutze ich diese lieber um nicht an anderen Rechnern Features zu vermissen die eine andere Shell wie zsh hat.

----------

## Knieper

Die zsh ist der Bash ziemlich aehnlich - sie ist nur immer ein paar Jaehrchen voraus. An Deiner Stelle wuerde ich mir die zsh ruhig mal ansehen - gerade, wenn Du tippfaul bist. Die Bash ist bei mir eigentlich immer ziemlich schnell vom System verschwunden...

----------

## Thargor

Ein paar Jaehrchen vorraus find ich persönlich etwas unpassend, wenn das Teil kein Unicode/UTF-8 unterstuetzt...

----------

## hurra

Na zumindest im Entwicklerzweig klappt das doch schon, oder  :Cool: 

----------

## hoschi

Kann noch kein UTF8? Wann war den das letzte Majorupdate, vor der Jahrtausendwende?

----------

## smg

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Kann noch kein UTF8? Wann war den das letzte Majorupdate, vor der Jahrtausendwende?

 

Hehe, kA warum alle die zsh etc hypen, Bash reicht locker aus wenn man normaler Linuxanwender ist, finde ich, wirklich... Wer ABS gelesen hat wird Bash nicht mehr verlassen, bzw. nur wirkliche Shell Experten.

----------

## Necoro

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Ein paar Jaehrchen vorraus find ich persönlich etwas unpassend, wenn das Teil kein Unicode/UTF-8 unterstuetzt...

 

halte ich für ein gerücht - meine zsh tut es auf jeden fall ...

ansonsten: ob bash oder zsh oder ksh oder whatever-freakin'-sh ist (wie auch KDE/GNOME/XFCE oder ViM/Emacs) am ende Geschmackssache ... ich finde zsh nett und mit einigen Vorteilen gegenüber bash - und weiß auch, dass ich vllt nur 10% der Möglichkeiten ausnutze ...

Wen es interessiert: [url=http://zsh.dotsrc.org/Guide/zshguide.html]ein zsh-guide[/zsh]

----------

## Earthwings

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## McEnroe

aus meinen (kurzen) erfahrungen mit der zsh ist mir aufgefallen das sie keinen farben unterstützt (oder zumindest war das `ls` einfarbig)...

----------

## xces

 *McEnroe wrote:*   

> aus meinen (kurzen) erfahrungen mit der zsh ist mir aufgefallen das sie keinen farben unterstützt (oder zumindest war das `ls` einfarbig)...

 

"--color" heißt der Zauberparameter. In der Bash (bzw. dem Bash ebuild von Gentoo) wird nur schon ein alias mitgeliefert...

----------

## Knieper

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Ein paar Jaehrchen vorraus find ich persönlich etwas unpassend, wenn das Teil kein Unicode/UTF-8 unterstuetzt...

 

Ich nicht. Erstens ist Unicode in der Shell Unfug und zweitens finde ich es doof, wenn jeder beliebige Schickimickibloatzeichensatz aka Programmbremse implementiert wird.

 *smg wrote:*   

> Hehe, kA warum alle die zsh etc hypen, Bash reicht locker aus wenn man normaler Linuxanwender ist, finde ich, wirklich...

 

Dann reicht auch die sh. Wenn man mehr macht als KDE-Geklicke sind einige Erleichterungen sehr nett.

 *McEnroe wrote:*   

> aus meinen (kurzen) erfahrungen mit der zsh ist mir aufgefallen das sie keinen farben unterstützt (oder zumindest war das `ls` einfarbig)...

 

Das bestimmt im Wesentlichen das Terminal. Mein xterm kann 256 Farben...

----------

